# Golden mystery snail I think



## Amyjw7734 (Aug 4, 2021)

So about 3 months ago I purchased one golden mystery snail, or so that's what they were labeled as, to clean my 20 gal fresh water tank that only has one albino rainbow shark and 3 zebra danios living in it. So this snail has quadrupled in size and has no males with her since the pet store but daily she climbs up the sides of my tank just above the water line and lays clumps of eggs. I do not want my aquarium to be taken over by these golden mystery snails if that's even what they are but I don't understand how she keeps becoming pregnant or is she asexual I've read that I've also read that they can hold sperm inside of their bodies for 200 and some all days after being around other males I'm not sure what the deal is but I'm so tired of scooping these eggs out of the tank and she is just getting bigger and bigger by the day what the heck do I do


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

Amyjw7734 said:


> So about 3 months ago I purchased one golden mystery snail, or so that's what they were labeled as, to clean my 20 gal fresh water tank that only has one albino rainbow shark and 3 zebra danios living in it. So this snail has quadrupled in size and has no males with her since the pet store but daily she climbs up the sides of my tank just above the water line and lays clumps of eggs. I do not want my aquarium to be taken over by these golden mystery snails if that's even what they are but I don't understand how she keeps becoming pregnant or is she asexual I've read that I've also read that they can hold sperm inside of their bodies for 200 and some all days after being around other males I'm not sure what the deal is but I'm so tired of scooping these eggs out of the tank and she is just getting bigger and bigger by the day what the heck do I do


Hi! 😃 nice to meet you!😃
Ok, we have a Mystery Snails Estuary and what's going on that we have bought you snail that has been fertilized when you bought her, unfortunately...what you can do, if you don't want anymore babies, is just removed the clusters and dispose of them by removing the clusters as they show up and throw them in your garbage; very simple. She'll eventually quit laying them after she runs out of sperm. It will be a little while but she will eventually. At least you know that she's female. This is all you can do unless you want to get rid of her herself. 
Yes, they can grow to like the size of a half-a-dollar! We just love them!


----------



## Amyjw7734 (Aug 4, 2021)

Ok that's a relief because she must have been having a great time at the store because we r talking she's laying sometimes 4 clusters a week smh thank u


----------

